# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  غربة..... احساس ...

## Princess

*على عتبات حياتي..* 
*وقفت شاردة الذهن..*
*اجمع ذكرياتي.. انثر اهاتي.. اصوغ عباراتي.. من حنجرتي المكلومة.. و خواطري المحرومه..*
*اين ذاتي.؟؟.*
*اليمة انفعالاتي.*
*امقتك يا عذاباتي..*

*انشد انشودتي الشجيه..*
*كفى يادنياي..*
*اوقفي لعبتك الشقيه..* 
*كفى فمتاهاتك باتت اذيه..*
*غير منتهيه..*
*وخزعبلاتي باتت سرمديه.. لن تنتهي .. وعني لن تنجلي.. وقدري لغمام المرار اصبح يعتلي..*

*اتفوه بكلام غير منظقي او منطقي .. غريبة انت يا دنيتي..*
*من يستحقك .؟؟*
*. سيصعد سلم عشقي اللامنتهي..*
*وسأرمي به .. في زنــــــــزانة غيرتي .. سأسحقه بكف حنيتي.. وشنقه بأنفاسي تلك امنيتي..*

*وحيد شعوري .. غريب حسي .. يضحك غروري .. ويعتب امسي...* 
*وترتعد فرائصي حين اخط شعور نفسي..* 
*وبين الضباب.. وبعنفوان الشباب.. شباب انصهر لا بل ذاب .. طوي مع صفحة كتاب .. وتناثر مع النسمات تراب..* 
*مشيت وحدي.. اعتلاني امل مكسور.. بصوت مقهور.. ابحث عنك ايها السرور.. رافعة رأسي*
*ويا ذاتي*
*دع عنك من نعتك بالغرور.. فدنيا الخير ظالمه ويكسيها الشرور..*

*----------------------------------------------*
*ودمتم بحفظ الرحمن*
*اميـــــــ MA ــــــــــــرة المرح*

*انتظروها .. عرض فلاش قريبا...*

----------


## طائر أيلول

*الله .......الله ...........كلام يقف عنده القلم حائراً أخت (أميرة المرح)*
*أنها سمفونية  تطرب العيون والروح* 

*دمت بكل الود في إنتظار تغريدتك القادمة*

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم*
* ابداعك يجعل قارئ كلماتك يتعلثم لسانه وترتبط اصابعه ببعضها البعض عاجزا عن وصف كلماتك وتعليقه عليها* 
*فأنا هنا اسجل فقط اعجابي بأحرفك التي دائما تعودنا عليها* 
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## اسير الهوى

اميرة 
الحقيقة اني ترددت كثيرا بصفحتك هذه 
وكلما اكتب رد اعود وامسحه واقرائها مرة اخرى واعود للكتابة مرة اخرى كما اعود وامسح وتركتها مفتوحة امامي لاتاملها 
لربما هذا هو سر حروفك وماتحمله اثقال مشاعرك 
لن اقول لوحة رائعة او لحن جميل ففي كل جملة تبدئي تنتهي منها كم تبدئي 
خية اعلم اني لم اجيد الكلام لكن هذا مانتج من قرائتي حروفك التي 
اعجزتني بالتعبير...عذرا للاطالة.. 
تقبلي تحياتي واحترامي خية 
اخوك ياسر

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حروف نُسجت من أنين التشتت
تستظل بأفياء الغربه
تفترش الوجع
وتلتحف الشجن



أمووووره

لشفافية روحك لون مختلف
في فترة ماقبل الامتحانات
أسأل الله لك التوفيق
تحيه لقلبك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كم جميلة تلك الحروف*
*وكم أمتعتينا بقرائتها*
*واليس من الرائع أن يحمل صدرك قلب كقلبك ؟*
*فسلمت يمناك وسلم قلبك من كل ألم وهم وحزن*
*ودمتي بخير  أختي العزيزة أميرة المرح وبحفظ الرحمن ورعايته*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اميرة المرح*
*ما شاء الله عليك مبدعه*
*دائماً تتحفينا بروعة ابداعاتك* 
*سلمت يداك لما خطته من حروف جميله*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه*
*دمتي بخير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## محبه

أووووووووووووووووووووه اميره أبداع لامنتهى له أسجل لروائعك بصمة أعجاب خيه  سلمت ودمت بحفظ الله ورعايته

----------


## Princess

طائر ايلول..
اخي .. تواجد جميل اشكرك عليه .. تشكر  ويعطيك الف عافيه


القلب المرح
وعليكم السلام والرحمه والإكرام ياهلا..
اخي.. تواصل اكثر من رائع .. وبصمه احببت تواجدها في صفحتي .. تدفعني للأمام دوما
تشكر من عميق الحنايا...

ياسر علي ..
اخي .. لم تعجز عن التعبير فمن ردك استشفيت ما تريد قوله .. تواجد جميل .. لك شكري الخالص وتقديري

شمعة المنتدى
ههههههه ضحكت حبابه واني اقرى ردش .. من جد روحي تصير متشتته  قبل الإختبارات .. وما ادري ويش اهلوس 
تواجد دوما انتظره غاليتي تسلمي ومنوره ...

عيون لا تنام..
عزيزتي .. تسلمي ويسلم قلبش ونبضش من كل هم  تواصل احسد نفسي عليه .. لك خالص دعائي بتحقيق الأماني


دمعةحزن ..
ياهلا وغلا .. ويسلمش الهي من كل شر ويخليش .. وسعاده جعله دايم الدوم يعطيش 
منوره في صفحتي .. تسلمي


محبه ..
اخجلتيني حبابه .. الإبداع شوفة طلتش الحلوه في صفحاتي تشكري من قلب  وياهلا عزيزتي



ودمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## همسات وله

ماشاء الله عليك اموووووره 
كل مره تجينا بكلمات ولوحات شعريه فنيه رائعه 
صدق كلمات ولا اروع من هيك 
يسلم قلبك الطيب امووووره 
والله ايريح قلبك من كل هم سكن فيه 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق انشاء الله في امتحاناتك 
همسات وله

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

امورة كم هو رئع قلمك عزيزتي
تتحفينا بروئع كتاباتك بكل جديد
موفقه عزيزتي

----------


## Princess

حبايبي الغوالي
همووس
وزهوور
تواجد اسعدني تشكروا يالغوالي
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أمل الظهور

*امووره الغلا ..*


*حروفك دوما تجذبنا لتأملها والغوص تحو مكنوناتها ..*

*فكم هي عذبه تماما كما روحك الصافيه ...*


*فسلم لنا احساس تمتلكيه وسلمتي لنا يالغاليه يا امرووشه <<تعاند ..*

*ويلا ننتظر الفلاش واقول مو الحين تجي الاختبارات قبل لاتنزليه انتفك تراك شوقتيني اله* 

*سلاموووو*

----------


## إيلاف

*أميرتي المبدعه ..
حروفكِ هي بالفعل ماكنت أبحث عنه لقرائته ..
حضرت أبحث عن همس يعبر عن شعوري .. فكانت صفحتكِ ملجأي ..
لا عدمت حروفكِ المتميزة ابدا .. 
واستمري غاليتي لأن قلمكِ مبدع لأبعد الحدود ..
دمتي بخير .. إيلاف ..*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

صح السانك
خيتوووووو
اميرة المرح
ع الشعر الجميل
تسلم يمناكي
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## حسيني الهوى

كلماتي لن تضيف لرائعتكم شئ

ولكن أقول

رائع ما قرأتُ اعلاه

تحياتي

----------


## Princess

امولتي...
تشكري حبيبتي على هالنور وهالطله الحلوه اللي ادخلت على مهجتي السرور





> ويلا ننتظر الفلاش واقول مو الحين تجي الاختبارات قبل لاتنزليه انتفك تراك شوقتيني اله





ان شالله قريبا ولا يهمش .. وياهلا حبابه

ايلاف الغلا ..
اخجلني اطراؤك وانعقد لساني لا ادري ما عساي ان اقول 
غاليتي .. سلم قلبك من كل هم ونمت في انحائه مواطن السرور

عاشق الزهراء
صح بدنك خيي وحياك ربي ولا عدمتها طلاتك
يعطيك العافيه

حسيني الهوى
خيي الروعه تواصلك وتواجدك في صفحاتي 
تواصل اشكرك عليه لا عدمته يارب
منور

ودمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ضياء

*اميرة المرح ،،،*

*سيري بعين الله ،،،*

*وحدود الله ،،،*

*ولا تأسي ،،،*

*رائع ما كان هنا ...*

*دوم التوفيق لكِ يارب ...*

----------


## Princess

اطلاله اشتقنا اليها
من قلم مبدع وذواق
اهلا بك اخي ضياء
جعل ربي غيابك اخر غياب عنا
وعسى اسبابه خير 

منور
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## حب السماء

السلام 


مشكورة على المشاركة الحلوة غناتي

نسجتي لنا كلمات رائعة التعبير

سلمت يداكِ

تحياتي القلبية..
حب السماء

----------


## Princess

هلا خيتي حب السماء 
من ذوقش حبابه
اسعدني تواجدش اللطيف
دوم هالإطلاله يارب
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

مميزه ابداعاتك اميرة المرح
سلمت اناملك 
يعطيك ربي العافيه وانشوف غيرها ان شاء الله 
سلمت اناملك الراقيه 
في انتظار جديدك 
اختك :أحلى بنوته..,

----------


## Princess

الله يسلمك حبابه 
تواجدك هو المميز والرائع
لاعدمته يارب
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------

